# My dogs attacked my baby Sulcata's



## mhadjes (Dec 20, 2012)

We adopted two baby Sulcatas about two weeks ago they were four months old. We had brought them inside in a box because the rain was flooding there outside enclosure. We had them in the bathroom in the shower but somehow the dogs found them. (we did have the door shut but someone must haved mistakenly left it open) When we realized this and found them outside the dogs had chewed pretty good on them. I immediatley brought them in soaked in warm water, cleaned with iodine and bandaged with neosporine on the wounds. One of them was much worse than the other with one leg almost completely gone and the other foot bit well also the front of her shell was gone with internal showing. She lived for a day and a half being cared for and nursed but did pass.  the other one has a piece of is shell missing and a small part of his internal showing on the side and and two more bit marks. One on the top shell and one through the other. I have done the same regimen with him every twelve to 24 hours now and he seems to be doing well. I have in a plastic tote with towels and a water bowl and he is waking around and eating lettuce great. I also have a heating pad that I got from someone the called it a piggy pad that is under the towels and she saud she used it for her indoor torts. It keeps a temp of 90-100 at all times. I have not seen him poop or pee but he is so small I don't know how to tell. Is there something else I need to be doing or not doing. I do know I need to get a UV light on him also. Any advice from here would be good. Also I wanted to note just how sweet the are and say that the night the other one wasn't doing good this one left his sleeping area and went to her and stayed with her and never moved until she died. I just know that he knew.  Now he seems to be looking for her? Is that possible and should I indroduce another one in while he is injured or wait until recovered. I assure the dogs will NEVER get near them again!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum, mhadjes.

I'm so sorry this happened to your new little babies. Its a very often-told tale.

May we see pictures of the remaining baby? It helps us to give you the correct advice when we know how bad the damage is.

If you can see the organs inside the tortoise, then we have to give you different advice than when it is just the "meat" showing.

Keep the baby warm and quiet. Don't use iodine anymore. Once or twice at the beginning is just fine, but next time you have to give first aid, use Betadyne instead of Iodine.


----------



## turtlelover2495 (Dec 20, 2012)

mhadjes said:


> We adopted two baby Sulcatas about two weeks ago they were four months old. We had brought them inside in a box because the rain was flooding there outside enclosure. We had them in the bathroom in the shower but somehow the dogs found them. (we did have the door shut but someone must haved mistakenly left it open) When we realized this and found them outside the dogs had chewed pretty good on them. I immediatley brought them in soaked in warm water, cleaned with iodine and bandaged with neosporine on the wounds. One of them was much worse than the other with one leg almost completely gone and the other foot bit well also the front of her shell was gone with internal showing. She lived for a day and a half being cared for and nursed but did pass.  the other one has a piece of is shell missing and a small part of his internal showing on the side and and two more bit marks. One on the top shell and one through the other. I have done the same regimen with him every twelve to 24 hours now and he seems to be doing well. I have in a plastic tote with towels and a water bowl and he is waking around and eating lettuce great. I also have a heating pad that I got from someone the called it a piggy pad that is under the towels and she saud she used it for her indoor torts. It keeps a temp of 90-100 at all times. I have not seen him poop or pee but he is so small I don't know how to tell. Is there something else I need to be doing or not doing. I do know I need to get a UV light on him also. Any advice from here would be good. Also I wanted to note just how sweet the are and say that the night the other one wasn't doing good this one left his sleeping area and went to her and stayed with her and never moved until she died. I just know that he knew.  Now he seems to be looking for her? Is that possible and should I indroduce another one in while he is injured or wait until recovered. I assure the dogs will NEVER get near them again!



Tortoises never should be left unattended dog will kill tortoises. But I assume you already knew that because you said you had them in a box closed in another room. I recommend never leaving your box on the floor ever again to prevent the same incident from happing again. But I would say get your tort to a vet immediately don't try to do it yourself!


----------



## mhadjes (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for your kindness. Yes I will attach some photos a little bit later when I clean him up for the night. 




emysemys said:


> Welcome to the Forum, mhadjes.
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to your new little babies. Its a very often-told tale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zabbi0 (Dec 20, 2012)

This is not the time to place blame at the post above. I'm sure this poster has felt absolutely awful enough. It is time to just give aid where we can. 
I would agree with the advice though- please please get to a vet if you are seeing internals. You may want to get a shot for any bacteria that could get into those wounds. Otherwise, I would keep doing the warm soaks & lay baby on towels rather than regular bedding. Encourage food. Just very regularly check baby and nurse baby back to health. 
I can't bear to see pics so I'm not sure i can bring myself to check back in. I said a little prayer for your baby. Best of luck.


----------



## sibi (Dec 20, 2012)

It's not a matter of assigning blame, but informing the member of what not to do in the future. Unfortunately, there are people who can't always foresee how a situation can put their babies in danger. So long as we all understand that we are here to learn from each other on how best to care for our animals, then all comments are useful.


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2012)

by posting this it warns others that thier beloved dogs can and DO , do this and will kill things...
Im sorry it happened and one is gone.. I hope the other pulls thru..


----------



## animalfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I would recommend getting the proper things like the UVB light and taking it to the vet. They are such little cutie pies and joys. They are fragile though you have to be careful. Again I'm so sorry maybe you should have a backup place or enclosure I keep mine inside and this spring will build them an outdoor enclosure. I've only had mine since October but I love them!! Remember they don't hibernate so of its cold they can't be outside!!!! Good luck!


----------



## mhadjes (Dec 20, 2012)

Here are the pictures I got of him. Sorry the camera didn't want to focus very well on the ones of his wounds but I tried. He is eating lettuce like crazy and walking around fine. I am going to have to keep treating him for awhile but I feel good about him being fine.


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Dec 21, 2012)

Poor lil guy sorry bout your other one so sad. Those pictures just broke my heart I know your too. Have you thought any bout a vet? May can do something bout the internal showing on the side


----------



## Blakem (Dec 21, 2012)

Glad to hear tht your little one is hanging in there. I cut my finger off almost 14 weeks ago but I can only imagine a leg! Thanks for keeping us posted! Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## animalfreak (Dec 21, 2012)

A vet check at least would be god he may need medical attention or they will just tell you to keep up what your doing. And might I add baby sulcatas are adorable (well any animal lol) but yours is truly adorable!!!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 22, 2012)

Have you gotten into a vet yet? How is the little one doing?


----------



## mhadjes (Dec 22, 2012)

He (Elmo) is doing great! I have not taken him to the vet (money is a little tight). But I have gotten so much great advice from her and other various places that I know what to look for. He is eating like a champ and walks around his new little house and exploresall day. He loves me to pick him up and pet his head and neck. I have been soaking him in warm water at night then cleaning him with betadine and bandaging him with neosporin. His large wound that his inside was bulging out the first night looks much better and is alsmost completely back up in his shell. 
So will his shell grow back in the places it has been bit off and the couple of teeth holes?
Also just wanted to say Thank You so much for everyone with your advice and well wishes...it really has made this easier!


----------



## mhadjes (Dec 22, 2012)

One more thing I wanted to ask...Is there a way I can keep him moist or a part of his home moist while he is injured other than his soakings? I know pyramiding starts young so since he has to stay out of dirt until he is healed is there something I should do or not worry until he is all better?


----------



## Zeko (Dec 22, 2012)

mhadjes said:


> One more thing I wanted to ask...Is there a way I can keep him moist or a part of his home moist while he is injured other than his soakings? I know pyramiding starts young so since he has to stay out of dirt until he is healed is there something I should do or not worry until he is all better?



Let's focus on his week of his possible life, not this year. We are not passed the "will he live" stage yet. 

Also, many people raise these guys simply with soaking and very low humidity and prymiding is low. Assuming he lives through the dog attack, a couple weeks without high humidity wont cause any problems.

Good luck!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 22, 2012)

mhadjes said:


> He (Elmo) is doing great! I have not taken him to the vet (money is a little tight). But I have gotten so much great advice from her and other various places that I know what to look for. He is eating like a champ and walks around his new little house and exploresall day. He loves me to pick him up and pet his head and neck. I have been soaking him in warm water at night then cleaning him with betadine and bandaging him with neosporin. His large wound that his inside was bulging out the first night looks much better and is alsmost completely back up in his shell.
> So will his shell grow back in the places it has been bit off and the couple of teeth holes?
> Also just wanted to say Thank You so much for everyone with your advice and well wishes...it really has made this easier!



Don't use so much Betadine. It's good for the first cleaning of the wound, but while it kills off any bacteria it also kills off the white blood cells that are needed for regrowth. I would keep him warm and hydrated and not on any substrate. You will be able to keep the wound cleaner if there's no substrate. You need to make sure you keep the wound clean...Good luck with him, keep us posted...


----------



## mhadjes (Dec 22, 2012)

So just warm water to clean him but should I still use Neosporin and keep him bandaged or is it better for his wound to stay open and dry?


----------



## sibi (Dec 22, 2012)

Look, there is an open wound, and while that remains open, you'll need to keep it clean AND bandaged. if I were u, I'd take him to a vet because there's a great chance that he'll get that wound infected. In the meantime, use newspaper or towel to keep wounds clean and dry. You can increase humidity by keeping his hide and enclosure warm and moist by using a mister, fogger, or spraying often. Btw, i would soak him 2-3 times a day for now. I would not feed lettuce (not good for your baby). Instead, feed him collards, kale, turnip greens, soft grass, weeds, hibiscus flowers with leaves to mention a few things. Keep us posted,, and remember that torts act like everything is fine when it isn't. Then, all of a sudden they die.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 22, 2012)

mhadjes said:


> So just warm water to clean him but should I still use Neosporin and keep him bandaged or is it better for his wound to stay open and dry?



It's my opinion that you should still bandage and put Neosporin on until enough time has passed that infection is not a worry.
It would be better if you'd get some Clorhexadine to wash the wounds. Generally you can get some at your local feed store. You really need to prevent infection setting in. It's a great worry with open wounds especially if the puncture is into a bone, then you really need to make it to the Vet not to scare you but if any of those wounds get into bone could end up being a fatal thing. It's really a worry if you think any of these puncture wounds go into the bone.




sibi said:


> Look, there is an open wound, and while that remains open, you'll need to keep it clean AND bandaged. if I were u, I'd take him to a vet because there's a great chance that he'll get that wound infected. In the meantime, use newspaper or towel to keep wounds clean and dry. You can increase humidity by keeping his hide and enclosure warm and moist by using a mister, fogger, or spraying often. Btw, i would soak him 2-3 times a day for now. I would not feed lettuce (not good for your baby). Instead, feed him collards, kale, turnip greens, soft grass, weeds, hibiscus flowers with leaves to mention a few things. Keep us posted,, and remember that torts act like everything is fine when it isn't. Then, all of a sudden they die.



I mostly agree with what you are saying except the part about soaking 2 or 3 times a day. I don't mean any disrespect when I say I think that is too much soaking. In most tortoises soaking means pooping but that means that his food is going thru his intestines too fast and he is not getting the needed nutrients like he should be...just something to think about. I believe that a 20 minute soak daily is enough...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh my! I just now saw your pictures. That's bad. Any time you see that big of an opening into the body cavity, the tortoise needs to be seen and tended to by a qualified tortoise vet. In my opinion, that opening needs to be covered with a Tegaderm-type covering, otherwise you run the risk of those organs drying out. Once they dry out, the dry part dies and that's real bad.

Wild animals are hard-wired to show no weakness. Eating and acting normal is not a good gauge of if he's in good shape or not. They hide it very well so as to not be prey.

And he needs antibiotics, which only the vet can prescribe.


----------



## sibi (Dec 22, 2012)

The reason why I'm suggesting 2-3 soaks is because the tort is probably dehydrated and it may help to keep the wounds cleaner. Since the baby is eating lettuce that has no nutritional value anyway, I see the soaks as more beneficial given the gravity of the wounds. It may actually save his life until she sees a vet.



maggie3fan said:


> mhadjes said:
> 
> 
> > So just warm water to clean him but should I still use Neosporin and keep him bandaged or is it better for his wound to stay open and dry?
> ...


----------



## mhadjes (Dec 30, 2012)

So Elmo is doing really good. He is now eating spring mix and I spray it with vitamin supplement and calcium once a day. I am soaking him 20 minutes a day and rebandaging him everyday with neosporin on his wounds. His under shell where there was bite holes seem to be healing but the shell is very soft/moist. Will that harden up with healing or is there something I can do? Also the enclosure he is in is a wooden tortoise house that you buy at Petsmart and I just have towels in there for him to live on since he can't be in dirt until his shell is completely healed. He does have a small half log to go into to hide and i have a washcloth in there so it is completely enclosed on one side and it is like he is burrowing. With all of this I was wondering how I go about humidity in his area? I do have a heat lamp and a UVB light that stays on him all day but nothing that provides any humidity. He looks a little dry (kinda like someone who has really overtanned there skin for years) to me and maybe a little yellowish in color.


----------



## sibi (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you decided to nurse those wounds yourself without seeing a vet? Because if that's what you're doing, I think you're making a big mistake. You will likely see your tort die from infection and shock. Please let us know his current condition.


----------



## mhadjes (Dec 30, 2012)

I have been doing it by myself. I have not had the money to take him in. But I have gotten tons of info from this forum plus lots of others with tort experience. It has been two weeks now and he seems to be doing very well. He explores alot and eats a ton. He has been pooping and peeing normally also. I think the shock has worn off and I watch his woulnds very closely for any signs of infection. He is happy and friendly and comes out lots and lets me rub his head and neck which he loves...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2012)

You wouldn't be able to see "infection." The tortoise probably should have antibiotics.

At any rate, if you be sure to keep the habitat warm, then you can soak your wash cloth in water and wring out the excess. This would provide the humidity for the hiding place.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with the infection thing....maybe that is what could be causing the yellowish color? Maybe you could see if the vet would take payments. 


I think a moist wash cloth under the heat source will work for humidity. You could also spray the enclosure a few times a day (unless someone has said otherwise). Maybe get a "hospital" tank for him. Like a small 20 gallon so you can keep it warm and humid for awhile. It would be easier to keep it mostly covered also. 

Did you said you were using calcium every day? I would suggest cutting back on that to once or twice a week. Too much calcium is no good for them either.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 30, 2012)

What will the infection look like that you are looking for? When one takes on the responsibility of a life, they are taking on all of those responsibilities, the money part as well as the fun parts. If your dog that did this damage was in the shape of your tortoise,(big hole in its side) would you take it to a vet or choose to self doctor it from the Internet machine.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with the other replies. The cost of vet bills shouldn't be a surprise. You knew that when getting a tortoise. I understand mistakes happen but the fact that your dogs were able to get to them and long enough to do such damage is alarming. If I had a dog who hurt other animals like that I'd be worried about them hurting more animals or even humans. 

I agree with a previous post that suggests finding out if you can pay in payments. Or maybe even ask someone if you can borrow the money and pay that person back in payments. If you can't do either of those I seriously suggest, and I truly mean this in the nicest way possible that you find a place/person who is properly able to care for him and get him the medical attention he needs and deserves. 

If you had a child who was attacked by your dogs would you keep those dogs? Would you not take your child to the doctor no matter the cost? These are all serious questions. Not saying you're a bad pet owner but maybe you just learned you aren't the right right for a tortoise right now.


----------



## Laura (Dec 30, 2012)

its been two weeks.. if an infection was going to set in i would think it would be obvious by now.. 
keep it clean, and keep flys away.
it needs to heal fromthe inside out.. so keep it clean and covered..
good luck. It could still get bad.. but active and eating is good.. dont forget calcium and vitamins.. sunshine is a must too...


----------



## Edna (Dec 31, 2012)

DaisyDuke said:


> If you had a child who was attacked by your dogs would you keep those dogs? Would you not take your child to the doctor no matter the cost? These are all serious questions. Not saying you're a bad pet owner but maybe you just learned you aren't the right right for a tortoise right now.



Three things:
1. A tortoise, or any other pet, is not a human child. The owner of a pet generally has the right to choose treatment options for that pet. Allow this guy that right and do not attack him for his choices.
2. His dogs are his pets, too. Chewing on tortoises if given the opportunity is an expected response on the part of the dog, not a sign of a vicious animal. The owner already understands that his dogs must not be given another opportunity. 
3. Suggesting that the OP should not have a tortoise simply adds insult to injury. Kicking people when they're down is just not nice, or helpful.


----------



## pam (Dec 31, 2012)

mhadjes how is your little sulcata doing?


----------



## Thalatte (Dec 31, 2012)

Lets get back on track shall we?

The shell is going to be soft where it grows back and it will harden later on. The "holes" in the shell will grow in but the large missing piece over his back leg probably won grow back completely. It should fill in and as he grows it will reshape and gradually fill in. I suggest keeping the tort inside until he no longer fits in the dogs mouth or at least build a cage with tall enough walls that dogs and cats can't get in. 
Could you post some recent photos so we can see how he is doing?


----------



## sibi (Dec 31, 2012)

Mhadjes, please update the status of your baby. We are all worried sick, and because we care so much, we sometimes express things that we are feeling at the time and it may not be helpful to you---because this has to hurt you too. I mean, seeing your baby bitten like that is horrible. Then, losing one is unimaginable. So, please, even though you say it has been two weeks since the attack, the yellowing of the shell can suggest a life-threatening condition that you are unaware of. If it's the cost of seeing a vet, PM me. Just, whatever you do, just don't stop responding to this thread because of some of the comments. Finish this out...you dropped this thread on all of us and now we want to help you.


----------



## Cheeky monkey (Jan 1, 2013)

Zabbi0 said:


> This is not the time to place blame at the post above. I'm sure this poster has felt absolutely awful enough. It is time to just give aid where we can.
> I would agree with the advice though- please please get to a vet if you are seeing internals. You may want to get a shot for any bacteria that could get into those wounds. Otherwise, I would keep doing the warm soaks & lay baby on towels rather than regular bedding. Encourage food. Just very regularly check baby and nurse baby back to health.
> I can't bear to see pics so I'm not sure i can bring myself to check back in. I said a little prayer for your baby. Best of luck.



I agree, if you have any concerns go to a vet! 
Even if it turns out nothing bad has happened, you would better be safe than sorry!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sorry this happend to you, and to the poor torts... I can't look at the pictures cause it almost breaks my heart to see a tortoise injured by a dog, or any other animal for that matter. I hope this will help others learn the risks. I didn't read the whole thread cause it just sicken's me to hear of a tort passing. On that note I hope the survive'n tort is doing well. Also I wanted to say, I mean no disrespect to you by anything I have said. Best of luck to you and the little one!


----------



## mhadjes (Jan 1, 2013)

I take what no one has said badly. I know everyone here just cares and that's why I posted to begin with! Anyways here is some new pictures of him I took tonight with soaking. He really does seem to be doing well. He got all of his bandages off last night so I left him for a little while today without them and he really is much happier without them. He tends to hide alot with them but was out while he didn't have them on. Maybe he doesn't feel like a man with them on!  He also was doing this little shimmy backwards this alot kinda looked like he was scratching his tummy. Very cute actually. I saw another video on here posted of someone else's tort doing the same thing. I have cut back on his calcium and started soaking the washcloth over his hide for some humidity. One thing though...when I picked him up today his shell felt warm (from heat lamp) is that ok or can he be to warm? Should the heat lamp be on all the time during the day? I also have his UVB lampon all day.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I THINK.. Yes, he can get too hot but if your four temps are right where they should be he should be fine. Torts can over heat though so maybe double check you temps and make sure they are still ok. I'm no expert on wounds and I just can't go back and look at the first pics but the new pics look like the wounds have improved. All except for the last pic looked pretty good. I can't tell what's hanging out in the last pic and I couldn't stand to look at it too long try to figure it out. Good job. I know it's been a lot of work.


----------



## Thalatte (Jan 2, 2013)

He is looking better. In the last pics is the brown part the remodeled shell? Or is it still the organs?


----------



## Laura (Jan 2, 2013)

a warm feeling can also indicate infection... since reptiles dont give off heat.. its that or he overheated... try to figure out which one...


----------



## Baoh (Jan 2, 2013)

The animal looks to be healing well. Good work and keep it up.


----------



## mhadjes (Jan 2, 2013)

Thalatte said:


> He is looking better. In the last pics is the brown part the remodeled shell? Or is it still the organs?



It's still the organs it seems like its a muscle. He had just pooped and it comes out more when he does that because he is pushing. But it isn't as large as it was.


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow your lil one is looking a lot better compared to the original pics....please keep us updated, praying for a full recovery and long life for the lil one. You are doing an amazing job considering the circumstances.


----------



## Thalatte (Jan 2, 2013)

Then until the shell regrow a you should keep it moist and bandaged.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 18, 2013)

Any word on how this baby is doing?


----------

